# Very first sale!



## dickhutchings

Hey guys, I haven't been around much lately due to my new RVing obsession or whatever you want to call it. Thank you again Susan, see you on the road some day  Anyway, I went to a cookout yesterday and my cousin brought some of his paintings over to show me and of course I had to go and get some of mine to show. Rather than put them back in my car I decided to spread them around for everyone to see. Wouldn't you know, someone came up to me and asked to buy one!:surprise::biggrin: I got $40 for an 11x14 on stretched canvas. I'm also finding time to work on my sailboat painting here and there. So back to the easel!!
This one.


----------



## Marius Sekkjesta

Good job  I must say that I love that painting! So many beatiful colors


----------



## dickhutchings

Thank you Marius! I want to make another just like it on a larger canvas for my daughter.


----------



## Liz

Congratulations on your first sale! May it be one of many more


----------



## Susan Mulno

Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## zahira

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dickhutchings

Thank you all. Now I know how to sell them. Apparently the trick is to get them in front of people


----------



## TerryCurley

Wonderful! Big congratulations. You are now officially a professional artist.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks Terry. Professional artist! I like the sound of that.


----------



## just

Just keep learning.


----------



## dickhutchings

just said:


> Just keep learning.


Yes Yoda.:biggrin:


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt

Congrats on sale! It's always a big encouragement. Never stop painting


----------



## Grampy

*Very first sale*

Amazing color and depth, I like it.

Nice one, Steve :smile:


----------



## EarlSankey

Great job.


----------



## adagilbert10

Superb! Congratulations. The painting is amazing. I love that painting. For more painting you can visit to *African abstract painting*.


----------



## abt2k15

good for you. be proud and dont stop there


----------

